# Mossy Oak Gun Graphics & my Benelli Montefeltro



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Let me just say, this might be the best and cheapest camo kit I have found. Much easier and cheaper than DIY dipping or sending it to be dipped for $300! The price is roughly $30 shipped, which is great if you want to change camos.

The graphics are bright, high quality print, BUT with a nice matte finish. The camo has great detail and you can tell it was well made. The vinyl cast graphics are made by 3M and are suppose to be weather and waterproof, but I won't be field testing until Spring turkey season.

Again, my Benelli is just a plain shotgun and this stuff brought it to life! If you buy the kit, go to www.mossyoakgraphics.com and watch the "how-to" video. It does a nice job of explaining how to apply them. If you purchase this kit, be careful when you heat it up (becomes very stretchy and almost gooey like) to make sure it doesn't stretch over or stick together. I recommend heating only 1/2'' size section and stretching/molding you will probably unfortunately have it happen a couple times, but just be careful. Areas like the grip on the stock and cutting out around the receiver takes some extra time. 

Here is the finished product, and I tried to take a picture of one of my mess ups, looks much worse in the close up photo very hard to see and on the underside of my stock.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I think you did a good job. Looks very nice.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

B.Hunter said:


> I think you did a good job. Looks very nice.


Thanks, I am anxious to put it to use.


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks good, will you take a picture of the entire gun? Please


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

How are the seams where say the two stock pieces overlap? Is there a noticeable lip?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Topcat09 said:


> Looks good, will you take a picture of the entire gun? Please


Yes, I just felt it was tough to get the detail taking an entire picture with the length of the gun, but will do.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

22jdub said:


> How are the seams where say the two stock pieces overlap? Is there a noticeable lip?


 The lip or seams aren't super noticeable, I would say that using wave cuts would definitely help with diminishing the appearance of any. The material isn't very thick, but if you look at my "mess up" photo you can see the seam along the bottom of the stock. The stock has the most noticeable seam, but I think if you trimmed more the excess off and stretch the material more it would be less noticeable. I made sure mine overlapped and was fine with the seam, I just thought it would ensure that it stay put and would last longer.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok, here are pictures of the full gun and some seam pictures on the stock.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Topcat09 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I just got a new shotgun and this looks very doable!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, it is fairly easy. I will say this, it took 2 hours and I think if I did it again it would take 2 hours! I am very particular and thorough with my equipment. The biggest tip I can give is if you can get someone to help, it is much easier with two people. One person can work with the camo and the other person can run the heat gun/blow dryer and hold/rotate the gun while you apply the camo.

Overall, it is MUCH easier than any dip kit, etc. On the how-to video the guy is doing it by himself, but the biggest problem I ran into was trying to heat the camo and stretching it alone would cause it to get warm and collapse/stick together. One person needs to be holding the edges while it is heated so it doesn't fall and stick together. Again, you will run into this problem at some point, but will be very minor if you use caution and do you best to keep it from bunching up.


----------



## Ruckas (Aug 22, 2011)

You did a great job, turned out really good! Think I will look into doing this to mine. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

great thread, i have been looking all over hell to find a replacement rear stock for my 870 20 gauge that i cant find anywhere other than the stock style. i'm gonna end up wrapping it and have been looking for places with camo vinyl to do it . maybe that site will have just what i need. i have a buddy that does vinyl wrapping for a living so getting some extra help should be no problem at all.


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

i heard a lot of guys say with wraps on thier guns that when they took it off they had a lot of rust on thier barrels, i'm wondering if that would be caused by the air release technology i wonder if it will allow moisture into it also which is not a good thing. but for the price i think im gonna order some. looks like the break up infinity is a lot darker than all my camo gear tho. i guess the obsession would be the best one for spring turkey which is all im lookin to do with mine.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Stubbz said:


> i heard a lot of guys say with wraps on thier guns that when they took it off they had a lot of rust on thier barrels, i'm wondering if that would be caused by the air release technology i wonder if it will allow moisture into it also which is not a good thing. but for the price i think im gonna order some. looks like the break up infinity is a lot darker than all my camo gear tho. i guess the obsession would be the best one for spring turkey which is all im lookin to do with mine.


Yeah, Obsession is more of a spring/early season camo when things are greening up.


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

i actually went to herbs this weekend and they had them right in stock. i got the obsession one also and started doing it saturday night, took a couple hours and i even did the wave cut along all seams and it came out looking great. Very pleased with it just make sure if your gun gets wet to fully dry it off 100% and if anything keep it near heat to make sure it dries completely before putting it away. i think it will hold up just fine at least for a while and for the price you cant go wrong. i ordered an undertaker vent rib sight for mine also that i got for 8 bucks shipped. all together 35 bucks and i have a new gun with added versatility.


----------



## arrowshot (Sep 5, 2007)

Great job on the camo gun wrap. This also may be a helpful link for those - www.camoskinz.com - They have all the mossy oak patterns, plus realtree and some others...


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Stubbz said:


> i actually went to herbs this weekend and they had them right in stock. i got the obsession one also and started doing it saturday night, took a couple hours and i even did the wave cut along all seams and it came out looking great. Very pleased with it just make sure if your gun gets wet to fully dry it off 100% and if anything keep it near heat to make sure it dries completely before putting it away. i think it will hold up just fine at least for a while and for the price you cant go wrong. i ordered an undertaker vent rib sight for mine also that i got for 8 bucks shipped. all together 35 bucks and i have a new gun with added versatility.


Cool, might as well post some pictures up too! Like I said, I won't have mine out until April for Turkey so let me know how it holds up if you use it soon.


----------



## bowkid56 (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm this gives me a ideal to work on a bow that i wanna change camos


----------



## Sleipnir (Dec 22, 2011)

My only concern is how would it work with the limbs? 

I'm guessing with a blow dryer the heat treatment will be okay?


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

should work great on any flat surface such as limbs, the riser would be a bit harder to make come out right but the limbs would be a piece of cake. ill post a pic of my 870 20 gauge i just did when i get a chance. i wont be using mine until april either but i will be doing some target practice and sight in stuff but im sure it will hold up good.


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

Here is a pic of my remington 870 20 gauge in the mossy oak obsession.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I did a mossberg 500 with one of those kits a couple years ago and was surprized how good it looked when finished. One thing I have noticed is over time the material seems to get more brittle as the seams appear to be getting hard almost like a sharp edge on mine. When I first did it you couldn't really feel the seams, now if you run your hand across it you can definately feel it. It could possibly be from gun oil or solvent in a rag I used to wipe the gun down, so it may be my fault but that is the only negative thing I've seen with it.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

beaverman said:


> I did a mossberg 500 with one of those kits a couple years ago and was surprized how good it looked when finished. One thing I have noticed is over time the material seems to get more brittle as the seams appear to be getting hard almost like a sharp edge on mine. When I first did it you couldn't really feel the seams, now if you run your hand across it you can definately feel it. It could possibly be from gun oil or solvent in a rag I used to wipe the gun down, so it may be my fault but that is the only negative thing I've seen with it.


Good to know, heck, for $30 I would be fine with redoing it every year!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

I know this is older, but Just ordered a kit for my Remington 870. Glad to see it works so well. Hope it's holding up after almost two years. I've thought about using this stuff on a couple of other pieces of gear. The shotgun wrap at $24.99 seemed like a reasonable place to test it out.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

There is also a thread on this in the General Archery section. I have done a gun, treestand, portions of my truck and other items. There are a lot of pictures on that thread too. If you have any questions on it feel free to shoot me a message.
Bill


KenMorse said:


> I know this is older, but Just ordered a kit for my Remington 870. Glad to see it works so well. Hope it's holding up after almost two years. I've thought about using this stuff on a couple of other pieces of gear. The shotgun wrap at $24.99 seemed like a reasonable place to test it out.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes sir that's one fine looking piece of equipment!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

I did my stock, receiver and forehand on my 870. It came out pretty good. I have a couple of wrinkles and a couple of seams that aren't perfectly straight, but they aren't very noticeable. I'm sure if you are more patient than me, it could easily be perfect. I just got a Rem 21" turkey barrel, I'll cover next.


----------

